# 19 days left



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Been a Long hard go for me here in the Northern Urban Goose zone.... Here is to hoping things heat up like they usually do in the last couple weeks. Managed to get a douple to commit in the heavy fog this morning is it. The 10 that have been coming into this field the last couple days were a no show. Hopefully I can get on em again here in a day or two. But hey, its the first honkers in weeks for me. Good luck everyone on the last stretch for geese!!!!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Goose season is good.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoot!! Glad to see there are some around where you are. That reminds me of seasons past....


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

You think he going to tell you :shock:


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

This mornings take. 
Later, 
Kev


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

cootlover said:


> You think he going to tell you


Think he tell what???


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

kev said:


> This mornings take.
> Later,
> Kev


Nice! Give ya a buffalo nickel if you say you got em from Weber County. If so, you done your homework for sure.

Good job Kev, you and your posse sure look like some mean goose slayers. I usually don't take a bunch of kids out with me. Most of the time it's just me and my son, maybe one other friend.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Kids? Not so much... The one on the far left in the white is 6'2" 225# and the rest are pretty close hahaha. 
It was Weber county... I'll pm you the address to send the buffalo nickel. 
Just kidding, not Weber county. 
I've got alternative motives for hunting with those guys.... they carry all the stuff! All I do is shoot!! Hahaha
Later,
Kev


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I'm 6'7" 330, so yeah, he's still little compared to me haha. And looks about the age of my oldest son.

Anyways, good on you and your season Kev, looks like you have been having some stellar shoots. I oughta send you that nickel just for doing your work finding them, getting permission, and pounding them!! keep it up, and good luck!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> I'm 6'7" 330, so yeah, he's still little compared to me haha. And looks about the age of my oldest son.
> 
> Anyways, good on you and your season Kev, looks like you have been having some stellar shoots. I oughta send you that nickel just for doing your work finding them, getting permission, and pounding them!! keep it up, and good luck!


Well I'm 5'7" in shoes and I should weigh south of 140, so.....

No need to send that nickel, "Better lucky, than good"

Later,
Kev


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I tried Davis county yesterday... not much activity yet. Got rained on for five hours and only saw two geese at a distance. We stuck it out until the bitter end, then as we were cleaning up 10 minutes after closing time a single sailed right into us, circled twice (within easy shooting range), and then landed a few hundred yards away. Almost...

For every goose I shoot, I think I have about 10 close calls. But when it comes together it sure is awesome.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Haha. Sounds all to familiar Clarq!! I can pattern a flock and every morning they show up at let's say 8:30. I can sit there until noon and not see anything then as soon as I get all the decs piled up and the gun unloaded, here they come, caught with the pants down! ;-)


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

kev said:


> Goose season is good.


Yes it is!


----------

